# Warum fuegt Git automatisch weiter .gitignore Dateien in Unterordnern hinzu?



## sirbender (15. Jul 2019)

Hi,

ich habe gerade ein neues Projekt mit Git erstellt und ein bischen im .gitignore File rumeditiert. 

Mittels git status --ignored kann man sich anzeigen lassen, was nun alles so ignoriert wird. Nun wurden einige Unterordner irgnoriert die eigentlich sichtbar sein sollten.

Wie sich rausstellte hat Git in einigen Unterordnern (selbsttaetig) weitere .gitignore Dateien angelegt. WTF?

Mit Google konnte ich leider nichts dazu finden. Ist das offizielles Verhalten? Kann man es abstellen? Warum macht Git sowas?


----------



## mihe7 (15. Jul 2019)

sirbender hat gesagt.:


> Wie sich rausstellte hat Git in einigen Unterordnern (selbsttaetig) weitere .gitignore Dateien angelegt. WTF?


git erstellt keine .gitignore-Dateien. Vermutlich hat da irgendeine IDE ihre Finger im Spiel.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Jul 2019)

Haha, die IDE erstellt wahrscheinlich weiter ignores, damit Datei-Einschränkungen für bestimmte Verzeichnisse aufgehoben werden können.


----------



## sirbender (15. Jul 2019)

Ups. Ja. Ich hab das zwar alles auf der Konsole gemacht aber im Hintergrund lief vielleicht die IDE 

So was Doofes aber auch. Sinnlos die git Doku durchwuehlt. Diesen Automatismus hasse ich.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Jul 2019)

Welche IDE nutzt du denn? Ich kenn bisher keine, die das einfach so macht


----------



## sirbender (26. Jul 2019)

Eclipse. Ziemlich Stock alles. Ich glaube mittels Window > Preferences > Team > Git > Projects: "Automatically ignore derived resources by adding them to .gitignore

kann man es abstellen.


----------

